# Suche Internetseiten zum Notebook zusammenstellen



## Zeata (12. März 2009)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook, hab allerdings viele wünsche und finde kein passendes. Daher suche ich nach Seiten auf denen man sich sein eigenes Notebook zusammenstellen kann bzw. nach gewünschten kriterien auswählen kann.
Auf notebooksbilliger.de, notebook.de und notebookinfo.de hab ich kein passendes gefunden. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand eines welches meine Kriterien erfüllt.

Ich liste mal kurz auf:
max. 400€
mattes Display
ohne Betriebssystem
keine Intel Grafikkarte
kein sub-Notebook

Währe über Antworten sehr erfreut!

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zeata


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2009)

das wird nix, denn grad die custommade kosten nochmal mehr als die massenware, und für 400€ wäre auch massenware schon absolut grenzwertig, überhaupt ein NBook zu bekommen. 

und wiemeinst du das mit "nicht intel"? verspricht du dir mehr leistung, nur weil ein 9100m drin is statt ner GMA4500 ? worauf kommt es dir denn da an?

ich finde nix mit nvidia oder ATI unter 450€. custommade also erst recht nicht. und auch matt ist ein großes problem

also, wie gesagt: überhaup unter 400€ wird schwer, da find ich grad mal nur zwei, bei denen kein windows dabei ist, aber leider nicht matt:

Notebooks HP 550 FU408EA FreeDos-Book mit bis zu 4,5h AKKU
Notebooks MSI Megabook VR602-C5816FD


das hier hat 12 zoll und wäre matt. weiß jetzt nicht, ob das für dich shcon "subnotebook" is: Notebooks FSC ESPRIMO MOBILE U9200 * Ultramobil zum kleinen Preis*


es gibt aber noch 2 NBooks unter 400€ mit mattem display, die sind aber mit windows oder linux. wäre es denn schlimm, wenn es schon dabei wäre? http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+extensa+5630z+342g16n+topseller
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+extensa+5230+571g16_vhb+vista+home+basic+


----------



## Zeata (12. März 2009)

Ich brauch den Laptop mehr oder weniger nur zum arbeiten. Das mit Intel-Graka is eher Geschmackssache. Aber meines wissens haben ATI/Nvidia im selben Preis-segment leistungsvorteile, so das ich mir mehr performance bei kleinen Spielchen zwischendruch verspreche. Soll aber nicht durchweg Spieletauglich sein und weiß auch das 400€ knapp sind. Für knapp über 300€ hab ich NBs mit mattem Display oder NVidia/ATI. Das hätt ich aber gerne im selben Preissegment kombiniert. 
Das Betriebssystem brauch ich nicht, da ich selber mehrere Windows Versionen hab und es sonst nur Aufpreis kostet. Außerdem bin ich absolut kein Fan von Vista und bei vielen neuen Notebooks gibt es Treiberprobleme wenn man XP aufziehen möchte.
Die spiegelnden Displays mag ich gar nicht, auch wenn die Farbdarstellung besser ist, daher hat ein mattes Display bei mir schon Priorität. Is halt Geschmackssache.

Andere Seiten wo man Notebooks nach Hardware sortieren kann, wie bei notebooksbilliger.de dürft ihr trotzdem posten. Dann hab ich wenigstens mehrere Quellen wenns darum geht ein möglichst optimales NB für mich zu finden.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Zeata


----------



## rebel4life (12. März 2009)

Schau dich doch einfach mal bei Lenovo/IBM um, da ist die Treiberunterstützung hervorragend, egal ob jetzt für Vista, XP oder gar Linux (SL, IdeaPads und die Homegeräte mal außen vor gelassen, aber das einzigste was ich bei meinem SL500 noch nicht zum laufen gebracht hab ist der Fingerabdrucksensor, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...), man bekommt eigentlich fast alle Treiber direkt von der Seite und zudem hab ich wo gelesen, dass man sich 80€ für das vorinstallierte Vista zurückerstatten lassen kann, ich finde es aber leider nicht mehr. Die Lizenzen kann man auch einfach umwandeln, sprich einfach ein Vista x64 System nutzen oder wenn ich mich nicht täusche sogar für Windows XP.


----------



## Zeata (12. März 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Das HP sieht sehr gut aus. Wäre da nicht Vista bei wäre es ideal, dann hätte ich vielleicht noch 40€ gespart. Und wäre bei 360€ für ein Notebook das genau meinen Wünschen entspricht. Aufgrund der Ersparnis wollt ich auch eins ohne BS haben. Das merk ich mir erstmal, ist genau das was ich mir vorgestellt hab. Werd jetzt aber erstma Lenovo/IBM checken.

Gruß Zeata


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2009)

also, 40€ macht vista wirklich nicht aus beim gesamtpreis. hab dir ja zwei unter 400€ gepostet, zB das eine mit linux Notebooks ACER Extensa 5630Z-342G16N *Topseller*  das is ja im grunde wie "ohne windows"  von den kosten her. aber du darfst trotdzem nicht denken, dass die lizenzgebühr für die NBookhersteller ebensohoch sind wie der kaufpreis einer vollversion inkl. datenträger für eine privatperson.

und welches "spielchen" möchtest du denn zocken? was mit ner GMA4500 von intel nicht geht, wird auch mit ner miesen Gforce/ATI nicht wirklich besser laufen...


----------



## Zeata (13. März 2009)

Ja das sieht auch nicht schlecht aus Herbboy. Beim Betriebssystem gings mit hauptsächlich um die Preisersparnis. Wichtig ist aber auf jeden fall das es die benötigten Treiber auch für XP gibt. Hab eigentlich kein konkretes spielchen im Kopf. Bin nicht mehr so der Gamer, aber zur entspannung spiel ich mal gern ne halbe stunde. Es ging mir dabei um viel Performance bei geringem Preis.


----------

